# r33 OMG



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

http://www.japanesemotorsport.com.au/redr33.mpg


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

damn that was nice :thumbup:


----------



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

good lookin 33


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

:waving: Now that's what I'm talkin about... good clean fun... even though I could have done without the limiter-bouncing.


----------



## bj26 (Apr 11, 2005)

that's a cool 1 man! :thumbup:


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

I just wet myself. 

Now to go try it with my car.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

ASsman said:


> I just wet myself.
> 
> Now to go try it with my car.


Don't come back asking where to buy a new tranny and engine


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

ASsman said:


> I just wet myself.
> 
> Now to go try it with my car.


In a FF? Hmmm... make sure to get video of it too... this could be interesting.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Z_Spool said:


> In a FF? Hmmm... make sure to get video of it too... this could be interesting.


What do you mean by FF?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

ASsman said:


> What do you mean by FF?


front engine front drive, he was refering to your car, since you said you were going to try it.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I forsee a poor broken Sentra.


----------



## Alf30DET (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh yes JMS from down south, they sure know how to treat their cars


----------

